# Women's Night at the Firing Line Sept. 20



## SigShooter (Apr 15, 2004)

Women's Night at the Firing Line! 

When: Wednesday, September 20
6:30 - 8:30 p.m. 

Where: The Firing Line Indoor Gun Range and Gun Shop 
38427 Webb Drive 
Westland, MI 48185 

Cost: $14 - includes instruction, range time and a free gun rental (ammo not included). Those using rental guns will need to buy their ammo from TFL. 

This is a great opportunity for women to get to the range and shoot with other women as well as receiving instruction from nationally certified female instructors and assistance from female range officers in a safe, positive, non-threatening atmosphere.

New shooters are welcome and encouraged to attend!


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Is anyone going to this???


----------

